# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Microsoft Bot Framework, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Website - botframework.com

github.com/Microsoft/botframework-sdk

----------


## Airicist

"Microsoft to reveal “an army” of artificial intelligence bots at Build 2016"

by Mehedi Hassan
March 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft knows we will lose in robot war, argues for coexistence"

by Chris Plante
March 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft Wants To Make Every App Smarter With AI"

by Sophie Kleeman
March 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "It's not just Zuckerberg: Microsoft wants to build a real Jarvis too"
You may not own a Windows PC, tap around on a Windows Phone or even play games on an Xbox, but Microsoft thinks artificial intelligence will help make the company part of your life.

by Ian Sherr
March 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft launches Bot Framework to let developers build their own chatbots"

by Jordan Novet
March 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft serves up DIY bot development"
Bots are simple apps that enable useful conversations with users, and Microsoft's new Bot Framework and Cognitive Services let you create them easily

by Simon Bisson
March 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Building bots with Microsoft Bot Framework"

by Andriy Koval
April 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Bot Framework Composer

Jan 28, 2020




> Bot Framework Composer is an integrated development tool for developers and multi-disciplinary teams to build bots and conversational experiences with the Microsoft Bot Framework. In this episode of AI show, Seth Juarez is joined by Vishwac Sena Kannan, Program Manager for Bot Framework to introduce and demo Bot Framework Composer.
> 
> Re-Visit Your Favorite Part:
> [00:47] – Introduction and overview
> [01:45] – Demo – Creating a new bot with Bot Framework Composer
> [02:25] – Walkthrough – local bot runtime
> [03:30] – Demo – triggers, actions
> [05:06] – Language generation integration
> [06:08] – Sample bot with Language understanding (LUIS)
> ...

----------

